# Can a 6 pin pcie connector be used to power a gpu that has an 8 pin slot?



## quicky008 (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a gtx 960 4gb that requires an 8 pin pci-e power connector.However i have an older Corsair VX 450 psu that only has a 6 pin pci-e connector-will it be a good idea to use this connector to power my gpu rather than an 8 pin connector?Could doing so possibly damage my gpu in the long run?Are 8 pin pcie slots backward compatible with 6 pin connectors?

The funny thing about this is that i discovered that my gpu has an 8 pin connector only today while i had opened up my pc case to do a bit of maintenance work.The gpu was bought in 2015 and at the time of installing the gpu i had inadvertently connected my psu's 6 pin connector to it as i had not noticed that it actually requires an 8 pin pcie connector.Surprisingly however i have been using it like this for the last few years and so far i have not run into any issues with my gpu whatsoever-however the thing that concerns me is whether it would be safe to continue using it in this fashion or not?Or would i be better off buying a new psu that has an 8 pin pci-e connector?

Why has not my gpu exhibited any discernible symptoms of something being wrong even though i was using an incorrect type of pci-e connector with it?I would be grateful if someone could shed some light on this,thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2017)

Usually any psu will have a 6pin pcie power connector along with another 2pin pcie power connector attached to it. Since your VX450 has only one 6pin pcie power connector you need to buy any new PSU that has a 8pin pcie power connector. Like Antec VP450P @ 2.2k Just use only 8pin pcie power connector for your GTX960 4GB.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 26, 2017)

thanks for your advice bssunilreddy,I had seen the vp450p earlier but i think the length of the cables supplied with this psu is rather short.I have a corsair carbide 400r case and so i need a psu that has long cables which can be fitted into this cabinet and be used to connect all peripherals like hdd,optical drives etc with ease.Can you recommend any such psu within 5k(it should also have an 8 pin pcie connector).

While browsing i found this article where it says its safe to use a 6pin pcie connector to power a 8pin slot as long as the connectors are oriented properly(check the paragraph titled "6 pin PCI Express power cable"):

All about the various PC power supply cables and connector 

What do you think of this?Is the info specified in this page accurate?

Topgear and whitestar_999-would you kindly share your views on this matter?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> thanks for your advice bssunilreddy,I had seen the vp450p earlier but i think the length of the cables supplied with this psu is rather short.I have a corsair carbide 400r case and so i need a psu that has long cables which can be fitted into this cabinet and be used to connect all peripherals like hdd,optical drives etc with ease.Can you recommend any such psu within 5k(it should also have an 8 pin pcie connector).
> 
> While browsing i found this article where it says its safe to use a 6pin pcie connector to power a 8pin slot as long as the connectors are oriented properly(check the paragraph titled "6 pin PCI Express power cable"):
> 
> ...


Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5.5k (5 year warranty)

You need 8pin pcie power cable otherwise you are providing less power with 6pin pcie power connector.

Antec VP450P has very short cables where as VP550P has good enough cables but nothing beats a Seasonic PSU power delivery and Quality.

Use ebay coupons to avail discount.

Check here for review: Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W Review

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 26, 2017)

Alright,do you think the cables provided with this psu are long enough to reach all ends of my case easily and won't need to be stretched or bent in any way?

Also i have a 2 6pin pcie to 1 8 pin pcie adapter that was provided with my gtx 960.I was thinking of using it but it needs to be connected to 2 6 pin pcie connectors in order to work and my psu has just 1 pcie connector.I also have a spare 2 molex to 1 6 pin pcie adapter lying around.Can i use 2 of them together to power my gpu via the 8 pin pcie adapter?would it be safe to use it like this?


johnnyguru's website states s12 ii 520 has 3+3 sata connectors and 3+3 molex connectors whereas acc. to the info i found on seasonic's website,this model has 6 sata and 4 molex connectors-which one do you think is giving the right info?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2017)

Info in Seasonic website is correct.
Its better to get the above PSU than using molex to pcie power connector.

Seasonic S12II 520w - Rs.5950.

Link: Look at this on eBay SEASONIC 520W POWER SUPPLY 80+ BRONZE (S12II-520GB) | eBa

Use the following ebay.in coupon.

GETMAX1000 (10% OFF)

Valid till 31st, March,2017.

After using the coupon the price gets reduced to Rs.5350.

Check this: Seasonic S12II-52

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## gta5 (Mar 26, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Like Antec VP450P @ 2.2k Just use only 8pin pcie power connector for your GTX960 4GB.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Don't recommend VP450P for builds with GPU >75W , it is on same level as Corsair VS


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Don't recommend VP450P for builds with GPU >75W , it is on same level as Corsair VS


I already suggested the best PSU.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 27, 2017)

thanks bssunil,i have decided to go for season s2 ii 520.Are there any other psus that are equally good within the same price range?

- - - Updated - - -

i am considering buying the s12ii 620 psu as the difference in price between it and s12ii 520 isn't all that much-will the cables of 620 be longer than that of 520 or are they likely to be the same essentially?


----------



## supergamer (Mar 28, 2017)

get an adapter

6 PIN TO 8 PIN CONVERTER

- - - Updated - - -

and for free there's a crude solution of shorting the 2 extra pins with paperclip or jumper.

youtube

- - - Updated - - -

power connector explained

power connector explained


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 28, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> thanks bssunil,i have decided to go for season s2 ii 520.Are there any other psus that are equally good within the same price range?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i am considering buying the s12ii 620 psu as the difference in price between it and s12ii 520 isn't all that much-will the cables of 620 be longer than that of 520 or are they likely to be the same essentially?


Then its better to go with S12II 620 which is the best PSU in its price range.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------

